

Video Game Retail Sales Weak - TheSurge
http://thesurge.net/2014/02/26/ps4-video-game-retail-sales-weak-in-japan/

======
TheSurge
I don't necessarily mind them, but I find local stores to be much better than
the chains.

------
iratedev
I'm sick and tired of retail outlets anyway, especially video game outlets.
They were the only game in town for distribution until digital made every one
of them obsolete. I would not shed any tear if all of these places were to die
out.

